# Short flybys of :P40, P47, P51, Hawker H, ME 109....



## 5shot (Oct 19, 2009)

Short flyby videos of 40, P47, P51, Hawker H, ME 109....







Click Here 4 Short Flyby Videos


----------



## beaupower32 (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks for sharing. That 109E has a great sound.


----------



## Stelth (Oct 20, 2009)

Wow, very cool. I especially love the sound of those big radials. The Polikarpov was awesome.


----------



## thewritingwriter89 (Oct 20, 2009)

For such a little bugger, that I-16 has a mean sound. 

oh, and Po-2 flyby = awesome. I've never seen that before


----------

